# Female guppy change in color of gravid spot



## Pranavthegreat (Jun 7, 2015)

Today afternoon, I saw my female guppy with a black gravid spot ( she was having this spot for the past 20 days), then suddenly now, her gravid spot turned orange. What does it mean?? That too, the color changed in a span of few hours.
The first one was taken 2 days back, while the second, a minute ago!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

That happens to some of my guppies when they're close to birth. Can you see teensy tiny dots - fry eyes?


----------



## Pranavthegreat (Jun 7, 2015)

There were lots of many tiny dots giving the dark shade of the spot, but now they are none


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Hmm, strange. Sounds like an aborted pregnancy, but she appears plumper than before and looks obviously closer to birth. All I can offer is to wait it out and see what happens.


----------



## Pranavthegreat (Jun 7, 2015)

She actually seems to have saturated in terms of size. The picture shows like the latter one is big but actually the size has been constant for a week now.... 

Also, I found out that the gravid spot turns orange during late night. When she's active, its dark.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

That happens to mine too. I am not sure why... I mean some species get lighter at night and because these are fry maybe thats why?


----------

